# Beach City catfishing/ bald eagles



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

My son and I just got back from catfishing at Beach city Dam. He was able to hook up with 2 little cats about 15"-16" both. He did get one hit that doubled his pole over but was unable to get hooked up with it. I caught 1 little cat about 12" right before the rain came. 
However the best part of our trip was when we was walking across the dam we met a lady there that had her spotting scope set up. She was looking at the bald eagles that were setting in the trees. She let us take a look at them. It was the 1st time my son had ever seen them in the wild. We have been up there so many times and have never seen them before. I guess we were focused on the fishing. It was an awesome sight and I can't wait to take my wife and daughter up and show them.


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

I used to fish beach city dam all the time, right where the water comes out. True story, I was fishing there one day and caught a crappie that someone fillet both sides and droped back into the water. Me and my buddy just looked at each other, took it off and put it out of it's misery.My dad took me fishing there when I was about 12. caught a big carp with my zebco 202, I will never forget that day.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

My dad used to take me fishing there under the 250 bridge. We used to catch everything from bass to carp under there now it is mostly silted in and have heard about a lot of problems from people getting robbed among other things.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've heard all kinds of stories like that. About people being robbed and running into all kinds of trouble up there. My son and I have been going there for the past 3yrs now and have never had anything missing or ran into anybody looking for trouble. KNOCK ON WOOD!!! The past few times we were up there we saw alot of people who had there kids with them. So hopefully they are just stories and not true. We like to go there because it is close to home and most of the times we are there we hook up with some nice cats.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

So are the stories true or not (about robberies and stuff like that)?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I've never heard about any robberies but I do know that the sheriff had a sting operation there on several separate occasions busting men soliciting sexual favors from people. And the old rest stop on 250 and the boat launch on 93 have both at times been troubled areas for the same thing. But the launch and rest stop are both closed now. I use to catch quite a few real nice Channels using chicken livers and cut bait right at the water discharge below the dam. I've also caught some nice saugeye further down stream from the spillway.


----------

